

How to improve your app ratings - brian_cloutier
https://plus.google.com/u/0/103583939320326217147/posts/MPrQGKAeNnc

======
motter
I wonder how adding 'Beta' to an app's title influences user ratings.

Has anyone A/B tested this?

~~~
rhizome
How do you propose it be a/b'ed in the marketplace? "Foo Free" and "Foo Beta"
next to each other in a app list? I'm pretty sure you can't just change the
title of a single app whenever you want like you can with page content.

